# Data breach exposes private info of all California concealed-carry permit holders



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

*A data breach has exposed the personal information of every person with a California permit to carry a concealed weapon, authorities said Tuesday.
The California Department of Justice suffered the breach as part of the launch of its 2022 Firearms Dashboard Portal, according to the Fresno County Sheriff’s Office, which said it was informed of the leak Tuesday by the California State Sheriffs’ Assn.*

Full article here: Data breach exposes private info of all California concealed-carry permit holders


----------



## CodeSection (8 mo ago)

I guess the real question is whether it was a breach or an intentional leak......Gun rights group fires back at California AG's reported leak of firearm owners data: 'He should resign'


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I vote it was a intentional breech.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Update: info in breach included anyone to received or was denied a permit between 2011 and 2021. 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/leak-california-concealed-carry-permit-014220414.html 

(The LA Times site would not let me read it w/o paid subscription, hence the Yahoo link)


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

A couple of snips. I could read without signing in or an account. Maybe my popup blockers are working.

_"The information included names, dates of birth, gender, race, driver's license numbers, addresses and criminal histories, according to the statement. Social Security numbers and financial information were not exposed."

"It appears that before the breach was detected by DOJ, the information was copied and at least some portion of it was posted on the internet," the statement said.

Leaked data puts thousands of people at risk, including judges, prosecutors and law enforcement officers, said the firearms group, which called the breach "a massive violation of California law." 

The state dashboard was billed as a way to improve transparency and information-sharing for data related to firearms. I'd say that one worked just fine. 

*Officials will notify people affected by the data breach* "and provide additional information and resources" in the coming days, the Justice Department said Wednesday. 
*Well, that is a comfort.*_

How "convenient". Sorry Cali members.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> I vote it was a intentional breech.


Indeed it was. Now that the Supreme Court has ruled that the 2nd Amendment applies outside the home. California and states like it will not be able to deny anyone that is not a prohibited possessor as described by federal law a permit to carry a handgun for any lawful purpose outside their homes. The State of California is warning anyone that applies for a concealed weapons permit that they will expose their names, dates of birth, gender, race, driver's license numbers, addresses and criminal histories. This just goes to prove that Democrats are evil vindictive people that should never hold any public office whatsoever. But I'm sure everyone on this forum knows that by now.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

CodeSection said:


> I guess the real question is whether it was a breach or an intentional leak......Gun rights group fires back at California AG's reported leak of firearm owners data: 'He should resign'


Intentional! 

1. California Democrats/Leftisist hate firearms, firearms ownership, and firearms owners.
2. California has previously and illegally release this same type of data in the past.
3. The technology Now exists to easily keep data secure. (It was probably invented in California!!)


----------



## uzitiger (Jul 19, 2018)

tony pasley said:


> I vote it was a intentional breech.


I second that. There is no way it could have been a breach.


----------

